
Building a PC, in a Year 2020 - ingve
https://aplus.rs/2020/building-sff-pc-in-2020/
======
rvz
Nice article, but the actual intention of building this PC is for
Hackintoshing. If this were 5 years ago, I would not choose any AMD CPU for a
Hackintosh since they require lots of patches and maintenance to the
mach_kernel to recognise and detect the AMD CPU. But in 2020, this has gotten
easier and with more good news with the rumours of a AMD CPU powered Macbook,
etc.

Choosing an Intel NUC these days is more of a safe bet for a beginner
hackintosher to replace a Mac Mini.

